# [SOLVED] RealVNC / Ipad2



## NikIos (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

new here, hope this is the right subforum, if not i apologise!

Setup
Windows Vista 32bit 
Ipad2 5.1.1 Ios
Real VNC free license

edit - Ipad2 is jailbroken and running Veency

Basically I have the vnc connection up and running, everything works except when I connect to my ipad from my computer the display is rotated 90 degrees so the 'bottom' of the view on my ipad actually appears to the left hand side of my computer screen.

When i conenct to either ipodtouch or iphone 4 the view is correct, the bottom of the screen on the idevice is at the bottom of the screen on my computer, this issue only happens when connecting to the ipad!

Any ideas?
Thanks

Nik


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: RealVNC / Ipad2*

email vnc and ask if this is a known bug and when the fix is going to be released


----------



## NikIos (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: RealVNC / Ipad2*

thanks but apparently free licence is not entitled to support, only personal and enteprise licenses so was hoping somebody here might know of a fix. There is a lot of true / false options in the experts tab on RealVNC which mean nothing to me but maybe somebody knows of them and if they can rotate the view?


----------



## NikIos (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: RealVNC / Ipad2*

hmm just figured it out. I'll post the solution just in case anybody ever runs into this issue

go to start > programs > real vnc > advanced > vvc server (user mode)
more > options > expert > scroll down to updatemethod and change setting to 0

thats a setting designed to make sure a multi monitor display will show correctly when being remotely viewed. and for making ipads display correctly to now!


----------

